# Apprentice Chef interview questions



## daniel4ever (Aug 19, 2018)

Hi, everyone. Thank you for reading my post. 
I got an interview once, but without success. Here may be a second time interview's coming. I would like to be more prepared. It is a world class hotel restaurant. I am wondering what kind of questions they will be asking. 
I remember on the last time interview they had been asking,
1. Why do you want to be a chef? 
2. What do you expect yourself after three years? 
3. What is your favorite dish?
4. What do you think you are the best for this position?
Do they expect to hear the official answers or from my heart? 
*Also, I am not sure how to answer Q2 and Q4.*
If anyone can give me an opinion or assistance, it will be greatly appreciated. 
I am from Japan, English is not my native language. Pardon me.


----------



## chefbillyb (Feb 8, 2009)

The answer for Q2-----It doesn't matter where I am or what position I'm in in three years as long as I keep on learning and growing in my profession. 

The answer for Q4-----I feel I'm the best for this position because I love what I do and can offer you a person that will go the extra yard when necessary. I know how difficult staffing can be in any kitchen. The Chef could count on me to be available for any shift, dependable and a fast learner so as to be able to be available for any position when needed.


----------



## Pat Pat (Sep 26, 2017)

Always answer question 2 by saying that you mainly expect to still be working at the hotel.

Hotels love long-term employees more than anything.


----------



## daniel4ever (Aug 19, 2018)

Thank you for answering my questions. 
I also curious when the employer is asking " Do you have any question?" Do I actually need to ask a question?


----------



## Pat Pat (Sep 26, 2017)

daniel4ever said:


> I also curious when the employer is asking " Do you have any question?" Do I actually need to ask a question?


Depends on how confident you are. It's possible to turn the table on the interviewer and persuade him/her into hiring you with some strategic questions. I used this strategy a lot, and to great success, in my later years.

Not asking anything would be fine too.


----------



## daniel4ever (Aug 19, 2018)

May I ask what kind of questions did you ask?


----------



## Pat Pat (Sep 26, 2017)

daniel4ever said:


> May I ask what kind of questions did you ask?


Anything really. The questions depends on the place, the position, and how the interview went.

For example, ask what happened to the person previously holding the position you are interviewing for, what is the overall goal of the kitchen, or which restaurants are the main competitors; etc.


----------



## oober (Aug 10, 2018)

Now I will preface this with saying I am in manufacturing, but anyways my standard answer to "Where do you expect yo be in 3yrs?"

I say, "Hiring me and supporting your success(insert someone, maybe executive chef if not interviewing directly with), I expect you move into your position.'


----------

